# Diversamente abile



## pietrolo

How is the translation for "diversamente abili", I only know "handicapped people", but it doesn't sound very good indeed!
We only have this kind of translation?


----------



## usa_scott

"disabled individuals"
or
"individuals with disabilities"

The former may imply "totally disabled" as opposed to "partially disabled". "Individuals with disabilities" is an appropriate and tactful way of refering to people who are disabled or "challenged" due to mental and/or physical limitations.


----------



## pietrolo

Wohaaa!!!
My godness! I didn't know it at all!
Well I wondered some of them, but I couldn't imagine all that!

A very enormous thank you!!!!!

Pietro


----------



## usa_scott

pietrolo said:
			
		

> Wohaaa!!!
> My godness! I didn't know it at all!
> Well I wondered some of them, but I couldn't imagine all that!
> 
> A very enormous thank you!!!!!
> 
> Pietro



I'll use a phrase I like a lot of which Raffaella reminded me:

Non c'e' di che!


----------



## pdarmin

Hi there,
can you please help me with this translation?

In Moodle alcuni problemi sorgono nell’accessibilità ai contenuti per le persone diversamente abili.

The problem is that I don't know if I can translate persone diversamente abili with disabled. I don't know what's the situation in the UK, but in Italy use disabili is not "politically correct". What do you think about this?

Sorry if I wrote the post in a wrong way, but this is the 1st time that I use this forum...
Thank you very much
Paolo


----------



## fran06

Check this out.


----------



## ElaineG

The most politically correct translation is "differently abled".


----------



## SweetSoulSister

I haven't ever heard "differently abled", could be regional...but at my school we say "special needs students" or "disabled students".


----------



## shamblesuk

..che non si usa (ancora) in BE.



ElaineG said:


> The most politically correct translation is "differently abled".


----------



## ElaineG

SweetSoulSister said:


> I haven't ever heard "differently abled", could be regional...but at my school we say "special needs students" or "disabled students".


 

It's not regional at all, Google it.  It's not my preferred term, but it is the most politically correct term.


----------



## Isa3

Come posso rendere "persona diversamente abile" in Inglese? Vorrei sapere se esiste un modo di esprimerlo più specifico rispetto a "disabled" o "handicapped"


----------



## DAH

Qualche volta diciamo:  persons with special needs.


----------



## ElaineG

Il termine "PC" è "differently abled".   I termini più vecchi sono "handicapped" o "disabled."


----------



## Isa3

Ok grazie 1000 ad entrambi!


----------



## Isa3

Ah dimenticavo PC sta per Politically correct?


----------



## ElaineG

Isa3 said:


> Ah dimenticavo PC sta per Politically correct?


----------



## infinite sadness

Come mai usate scrivere abled e non able?


----------



## bayXSonic

infinite sadness said:


> Come mai usate scrivere abled e non able?


Domanda interessante


----------



## TimLA

bayXSonic said:


> Domanda interessante


 
Anche a me!

È quasi un gioco di parole - non si usa "abled" da sola.

Abbiamo in inglese "disabled", che come sai, spesso vuol dire "handicappato",
e viene da "dis - *abled*".
Ma nel mondo di "political correctness" l'uso della parola "disabled" potrebbe essere considerato quasi un "insulto".
Cè una frase famosa così:
"Disabled does not mean 'not abled'; it just means differently abled,".

E la persona che l'ha detto vuole costruire una frase/parola più "gentile"...forse "dolce" - 
e ora abbiamo "differently abled".

Non vale la pena ricordala...


----------



## bayXSonic

Sì, _abled _sembra solo strano, perchè si traduce anche con _abilitato_.
Anche _disabled_, sembra strano perchè letteralmente si traduce con _disabilitato_.


----------



## hahaya

Hi guys, what do you think is the translation for "diversamente abili"?
Just handicapped? 

For those who never heard the word in Italian, the Italian sensibility forces them to say instead of handicapped sth like "otherwise able", is there anything of the kind in English?


----------



## You little ripper!

Maybe _physically challenged / disabled. _


----------



## hahaya

the thing is, in Italian it gives value to the handicap, meaning "able to do sth else", let's see more ideas..


----------



## smart_woman07

hahaya said:


> the thing is, in Italian it gives value to the handicap, meaning "able to do sth else", let's see more ideas..


 

Hi Hahaya,
not really!
_*Diversamente abile*_ means that a person with a handicap does things in a different way from normal people.
Have a look of this old thread, maybe can help you.

disabile


 Ciao


----------



## Tonza

At least in the U.S., the term "differently-abled" (with or without the hyphen) is very common.


----------



## hahaya

as long as it sounds good to a native it sounds to me ))
thank you


----------



## You little ripper!

I've never heard the expression "differently-abled", but there are 175,000 Google listings for it.


----------



## Tonza

Hahaya, just be aware that "politically correct" terms are always changing. Differently-abled is common and gladly accepted by many people, but the term "disabled" is actually more standard, and people adjust its political correctness by saying for example: "people with disabilities" instead of "the disabled". However, since "differently-abled" seems to be a direct translation of the concept "diversamente abili", I think it is appropriate here.


----------



## hahaya

you know how the _old_ saying goes "if it's not on Google, it doesn't exist" )) and since it IS on google I'll take as the correct answer


----------



## Isabella Bird

I would like to know the official terms or expressions used in BE and AE to translate "diversamente abili" and "disabilità".
An AE speaker told me "differently abled" is not the correct term, even if i googled it and found it was actually approved by the American Government as the most p.c. He told me they prefer to use "non able", which I find quite politically incorrect actually...
And is it p.c. to use "disability"?

I guess you say "abled" and not "able" because the word is used as noun while "able" is an adjective...?


----------



## Lorena1970

"Disabled" is used ( at least by architects and engineers ) in technical reports.
"Differently abled" seems perfectly correct ( as said by others) http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/111450.html
"Disabilità" it would be better to know the context, but I would say "disability" "people with disabilities" "people with X (mental/phisical...etc) disability"

Let's see what others say


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> "Disabled" is used ( at least by architects and engineers ) in technical reports.
> "Differently abled" seems perfectly correct ( as said by others) http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/111450.html
> "Disabilità" it would be better to know the context, but I would say "disability" "people with disabilities" "people with X (mental/physical...etc) disability"
> 
> Let's see what others say


I, as a BE speaker, wouldn't say _differently abled_. It sounds like an attempt to be politically correct which is actually worse than the original (like "hearing challenged", to mean someone who is deaf or almost: my father, who's deaf and has to wear a hearing aid, laughs at this particular term!). I agree, _disabled_ is better, or _people with disabilities_. These sound less offensive (but I would like to hear the opinion of any disabled people who contribute to WR)!


----------



## johngiovanni

The term I've been hearing / seeing recently is "otherwise abled".
"The Department of Mathematics is renovating the facilities in order to make them accessible for otherwise abled people." (University of Trento).

See also The Rise of the Otherwise-abled | Policy Horizons Canada

It's a sensitive area.  Terminology may change overnight.  It could already be non-PC by the time I've written this post.


----------

